# hello there



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

guy said he was moving said sell it all for a 100.00 
50 pounds Fuji live rock
adult chocolate chip starfish
adult coral banded shrimp
2 dartfish.
i got there an it was nasty borwn Algae on every thing smelled like some thing die in there . had my friend with me an she said we save them fish !!!!!
so i got all the stuff . i put the fish in my 20gl that i had nothing in its been running 5 weeks now . is there any way to clean the sand an rocks the rock is in a tub with two power heads in it idont sand is in a bucket with water . id like to save the rock an sand if i can


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Um......... welcome? Lol, I think you've posted in here before... did you mean to post this in the 'general freshwater' section? XD


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

i had it the salt water sction an got no help so i move it here sorry . tanks up an running but i have not moved the live rock in


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*w2


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

joe2011 said:


> guy said he was moving said sell it all for a 100.00
> 50 pounds Fuji live rock
> adult chocolate chip starfish
> adult coral banded shrimp
> ...


Yea, you can rinse the crap out of the sand. You can srcrub off the rock, or you can put the rock in high salinity bucket for a few mins and watch all the hitchhickers run out of it, then scrub it off. But yes, its all salvageable.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you . i will have to get a new brush . tanks up an running sand just cleared today .


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

joe2011 said:


> thank you . i will have to get a new brush . tanks up an running sand just cleared today .


*w3


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

here it is so far


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

How many gallons is that tank? What all did you get for $100? Funny how cheap you can get something great when people need the money or are in a hurry to move and need things gone. LMAO


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

50 pounds Fuji live rock 50 pounds live sand 
adult chocolate chip starfish
adult coral banded shrimp
2 dartfish.
load of test kits salt mix food an a lot of other stuff 
an a 55gl tank an stand an tops with led lights . but thats my tank an stand . the stand was junk so thats where it went an the tank is out back an listed for sale


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Still sounds like a hell of a deal even with having to clean everything. LOL Good stuff man


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

its was due to being the rest of what i need for my tank that i had .the other tank has not sold trying not to make use of it lol


----------

